# my maltese swallowed a rubberband! help!



## bebemodel1 (Apr 9, 2011)

hi, i think my little girl swallowed a small rubberband...does anyone know if this will just pass thru her and she'll poop it out?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i would think so. are u sure she swallowed it ? praying that ur baby passes it out..


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

If it's one of the little latex bands we use to do their topknot, she'll be fine. London has gotten ahold of so many bands and I've noticed them in her poop a few times before. 

if it's a big rubber band..not a hair band...I'm not so sure. that could cause a problem


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I agree, if it's a topknot band, it should be fine. I don't even know how many mine have eaten, LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You should probably call out the "poop patrol" olice:olice: and control the stool!
My Bitzi ate a rubber bunger once (the rubber tie off an old fashion wine bottle) & we almost lost her. The problem is rubber doesn't show on ex-ray so until she started to vomit blood it was not diagnosable. We think she had it when we got her at 4 months.
I have heard of many little top-knot bands showing up in the poop. Sending up a prayer! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think you need to worry. My son (human) swallowed a BALLOON. I didn't know it until I found it in his diaper. It will come out and all will be right in the world again...or maybe your baby didn't even swallow it.
Watch her closely. Once my RuRu swallowed a needle! She couldn't swallow. We took her to the vet and it showed up on the x-ray. Fortunately, it was not too far down and the vet was able to remove it with no problem. I'm thinking a needle is a lot worse than a hairband or a balloon, and that turned out just fine.

Your baby will not even notice. You'll be okay.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

my cat did this once, it caused diarreha and she passed it. it was not a topnot band though, just a regular one- 2" ish, which could have been an issue but thankfully wasn't.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree with everyone she should be o.k ..


----------

